# When do Connemara stop growing?



## MILLGREENLADY (17 February 2012)

Ive got a rising 3year old and shes tiny.. parents were both 15hh

Im losing hope that she will ever grow

ANy one with connemara youngsters that have grown lots passed 3/4 years ??


----------



## First Time Mum (17 February 2012)

Hi my 14.2 connie grew about 2 inches in her 4th year and in her 5th went OUT!!!!

She came to me straight from Ireland and looked a little poor had hunted as a 3 year old. Had a heave line sickle hocked and a bit under weight. 

By the end of her 5th year was straight behind no heaveline and looked fab!! Had offers from people wanting to buy her for county showing and M&M working hunters.


----------



## BuzyLizzie (18 February 2012)

Connies can keep growing until they are 6 or 7, especially as they muscle up.  Remember though that the height limit for showing is strictly 148cm.


----------

